# Glycine Airman 'purist 24h' models



## crankcase

Hi folks,

I have been thinking about a Glycine Airman for the longest time, but the last time I posted about it (a couple of years ago) I was told that the main timekeeping is in 12h format, and only the GMT hand runs a 24h cycle. I did get a chance to confirm this for myself when I was travelling (I don't think there's a Glycine dealer in Singapore).

But since then I have learnt that there are some 'purist' 24h models, where everything runs on a 24h cycle, alongside the 12/24h GMT models. So my question is this: How do I identify which model is which? A lot of them have 24h markings on the main dial, but still have a 12/24h movement, which is incredibly confusing.

To be more specific, I am looking for a model with
1. 24h main timekeeping function
2. Rotating outer bezel for 2nd time zone
3. GMT hand
4. Date

Airman

Can anybody let me know which model(s) would meet my requirements? I have written to Glycine themselves with the same query, but I haven't heard back from them yet.

Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## l3wy

The only ones I know of that had 2 24 hour hands (the main and the gmt) were the D24 models (double 24). I don't think any are currently in production, and I'm not finding any on ebay right now.


----------



## dxfx

Hi crankcase,

victoria.ang --AT-- dksh.com can tell you all the authorized Glycine dealers in Singapore -- but this will get you started:

Sincere Watch -- I suggest the one at Marina Bay Sands and the one at VivoCity

Watches of Switzerland (bought out by The Hour Glass late last year) -- check out the VivoCity one (note that the one at Center Point is closed for renovations) -- all the watch shops at VivoCity are clustered together

The Eastern Watch (you'll know more about watches than these guys, but your not there for advice) -- I suggest the one at 313 @ Somerset (313 Orchard Road)

Unfortunately it takes forever for the new stuff to show up in Singapore -- I haven't seen a DC 4 in Singapore yet... But I saw it in Switzerland recently and I don't think any of us can live without one ;-)

The good news is -- you can usually get pretty good prices in Singapore -- but I have found the best pricing for new Swiss watches from Authorized Dealers to consistently be from ADs in Italy -- it's also where I find great NOS.
Keep in mind the dealer won't charge VAT when they ship out of Europe, but you will pay 7% GST when you receive the package in Singapore (for packages with value over SGD $400.)

Most of the modern Airman collection is available as either a GMT or a "purest."

A purest will show you two 24-hour time zones (the second time zone with the outer bezel). 
A GMT shows you three time zones, the main hour hand runs in 12-hour time, the GMT hand is 24-hour and is used with the outer bezel for the third time zone.
The newer Quartz models are GMT only, the 1953 Limited Edition is purest only.
If your going to get a GMT -- I would really look at the GMT version of the DC 4. (I'm a purest guy myself...)

Easy for you to spot when looking at them -- the GMT has 4 hands (with one unmistakably looking like a GMT hand that you would find on most GMTs), the purests have 3 hands.
You can also tell by the model number -- but I'll leave that to Emre to explain 

As l3wy noted, only two models show more than two 24 hour time zones.
Both are limited editions and not in current production - the D 24 06 SST shows 3 time zones, the D 24 09 shows four (it has two adjustable bezels) -- here are mine, in the winder as I type this (the 06 on top).

There are two D 24 09's for sale right now (both used) -- one on eBay (44/300) and another on Chrono24

Hope this helps, and you'll be looking at your new Airman soon 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dxfx

BTW -- Glycine and some authorized service centers can convert a GMT to a purest for you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dennis Smith

It's a bit confusing when you ask for a purist 24 hour watch with a GMT hand. Do you really want TWO 24 hour hands? Glycine has made a couple double 24 watches but it's a rare thing. With almost every Airman, you either get a 12/GTM or a 24 purist.


----------



## crankcase

Thanks for the responses. I did think it was possible to get a purist 24 hour movement with an additional GMT hand (i.e. showing 3 time zones in total when you include the rotating outer bezel). But I'm gathering from the above that Glycine don't make such a watch any more.

Thanks @dxfx for the info on Singapore retailers as well as the used models - I'll check them out right away!

An additional question: Is there any other brand/model I could look for that shows 3 time zones in 24 hour format? Something that might be easier to find perhaps.


----------



## Mike Weinberg

crankcase said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been thinking about a Glycine Airman for the longest time, but the last time I posted about it (a couple of years ago) I was told that the main timekeeping is in 12h format, and only the GMT hand runs a 24h cycle. I did get a chance to confirm this for myself when I was travelling (I don't think there's a Glycine dealer in Singapore).
> 
> But since then I have learnt that there are some 'purist' 24h models, where everything runs on a 24h cycle, alongside the 12/24h GMT models. So my question is this: How do I identify which model is which? A lot of them have 24h markings on the main dial, but still have a 12/24h movement, which is incredibly confusing.
> 
> To be more specific, I am looking for a model with
> 1. 24h main timekeeping function
> 2. Rotating outer bezel for 2nd time zone
> 3. GMT hand
> 4. Date
> 
> Airman
> 
> Can anybody let me know which model(s) would meet my requirements? I have written to Glycine themselves with the same query, but I haven't heard back from them yet.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


A purist model will only have three hands--hour hand, minute hand, and second hand--and the hour hand will go around the 24-hour dial only once in 24 hours. The non-purist model will have four hands--24-hour hand, regular hour hand, minute hand, and second hand. The 24-hour hand will go around the 24-hour dial only once in 24 hours, and the regular hour hand will go around the 24-hour dial twice in 24 hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crankcase

It does, thanks! I guess the model I'm looking for would be the Double 24 and not a "Purist", as explained by some of the other members above. I did manage to find one for sale on Chrono24, but I don't know if it's a good idea to pay some individual >$1600 over the internet. I guess I have trust issues 

I'm still very interested in finding other brands/models with similar functions and layouts, so if you have any ideas, please let me know. Thanks!!



Mike Weinberg said:


> A purist model will only have three hands--hour hand, minute hand, and second hand--and the hour hand will go around the 24-hour dial only once in 24 hours. The non-purist model will have four hands--24-hour hand, regular hour hand, minute hand, and second hand. The 24-hour hand will go around the 24-hour dial only once in 24 hours, and the regular hour hand will go around the 24-hour dial twice in 24 hours.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## dxfx

Crankcase -- if it existed - I'd have one or be hunting it down 

Your now on a mission to find yourself a D24 
There are a total of 300 'D24 09' out there -- two different variations, one w/ yellow numbers (innermost), one w/ orange.
There are also 300 'D24 06 SST' -- two variations -- one w/ white dial and blue numerals inside and white numerals on the outer bezel, the other w/ black dial and yellow numerals inside, orange outside.

Interestingly Zeno made a double 24 as well -- but as it does not have a rotating bezel, it provides only two time zones. I guess you were in sync w/ their naming, because they called it the "Pilot Oversized '*GMT 24 Hour*'" (Ref. 8524 it had three color variations and is huge at 47mm).


----------



## Emre

The SST 06 execution is like unicorn, very hard to come by,all D24, GMT and purist models. Glycine should consider continuously manufacturing the SST 06.They are sought after and serve very well.

As for purist Airman, other members already explained all. Looks like you describe the Double 24s,wish you luck in hunting. I believe some ADs may have old stock.If that's your choice, I would contact all ADs mentioned in Glycine's official website and ask for availability.


----------



## siv

The SST is still in production as the AIRMAN SST12. Functionally it looks no different...


----------



## Bod74

crankcase said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I have been thinking about a Glycine Airman for the longest time, but the last time I posted about it (a couple of years ago) I was told that the main timekeeping is in 12h format, and only the GMT hand runs a 24h cycle. I did get a chance to confirm this for myself when I was travelling (I don't think there's a Glycine dealer in Singapore).
> 
> But since then I have learnt that there are some 'purist' 24h models, where everything runs on a 24h cycle, alongside the 12/24h GMT models. So my question is this: How do I identify which model is which? A lot of them have 24h markings on the main dial, but still have a 12/24h movement, which is incredibly confusing.
> 
> To be more specific, I am looking for a model with
> 1. 24h main timekeeping function
> 2. Rotating outer bezel for 2nd time zone
> 3. GMT hand
> 4. Date
> 
> Airman
> 
> Can anybody let me know which model(s) would meet my requirements? I have written to Glycine themselves with the same query, but I haven't heard back from them yet.
> 
> Any help is appreciated. Thanks!!


Hi,

If not mistaken, the airman base 22 GA model is a purist version (the hour hand takes 24H to perform a complete revolution) with a GMT hand (the blue one). The watch has four hands in total (hour, minute, GMT, second).
The reference should have "GA" in it. 

3887.11/GA-LB7BH

Regs,


----------



## crankcase

Many thanks, this is really helpful! I'll check it out.

I'm quite disappointed that Glycine themselves haven't responded to my email on this. It's not how I would want to start off with a high end watch brand.



Bod74 said:


> Hi,
> 
> If not mistaken, the airman base 22 GA model is a purist version (the hour hand takes 24H to perform a complete revolution) with a GMT hand (the blue one). The watch has four hands in total (hour, minute, GMT, second).
> The reference should have "GA" in it.
> 
> 3887.11/GA-LB7BH
> 
> Regs,


----------



## combustor

crankcase said:


> Many thanks, this is really helpful! I'll check it out.
> 
> I'm quite disappointed that Glycine themselves haven't responded to my email on this. It's not how I would want to start off with a high end watch brand.


I've been essentially looking for the same watch as you. It was enough inspiration to join this forum. I'm on the hunt for a "double 24". I always need to know what UTC time is, my home time, and the local time. I managed to find a D24 for sale new but the price was absurd (4k)! Does anyone pay full MSRP for these? Maybe one day someone will unload one on WUS...

Edit: Looking at the Base 22 GA it appears that the short hand is 24h and the longer blue hand is 12h, so still no go, just flips the normal GMT backwards...


----------



## Bod74

combustor said:


> I've been essentially looking for the same watch as you. It was enough inspiration to join this forum. I'm on the hunt for a "double 24". I always need to know what UTC time is, my home time, and the local time. I managed to find a D24 for sale new but the price was absurd (4k)! Does anyone pay full MSRP for these? Maybe one day someone will unload one on WUS...
> 
> Edit: Looking at the Base 22 GA it appears that the short hand is 24h and the longer blue hand is 12h, so still no go, just flips the normal GMT backwards...


Sorry, I was wrong. Found the information on the web but was not reliable.


----------



## siv

combustor said:


> I've been essentially looking for the same watch as you. It was enough inspiration to join this forum. I'm on the hunt for a "double 24". I always need to know what UTC time is, my home time, and the local time. I managed to find a D24 for sale new but the price was absurd (4k)! Does anyone pay full MSRP for these? Maybe one day someone will unload one on WUS...


You probably don't want to hear this but I paid $850 for my D24 in 2009 new. You just need to keep looking and be patient. These aren't very popular watches so they will come up rarely from time to time and you just need to keep your eyes open and strike fast. Stick a saved search on eBay for a start. Also save a link for a search of the sales forum here and check it every day.


----------



## tylehman

siv said:


> You probably don't want to hear this but I paid $850 for my D24 in 2009 new.


that does make me a little depressed :-(


----------



## siv

There are still deals to be had. There are a couple of purist SST chronos on eBay right now that are around $1.3k which I consider a bargain at that price.


----------



## Katan

crankcase - wish I saw this earlier. I was just in SIN for work in the week after SG50. I had my D24 09 with me, and I would have happily brought it by to see if it was what you want. From what I can tell, it meets the criteria. I can certainly understand the appeal. I have a Airman Base 22, which I really like, but for some reason the flexibility of the D24 keeps drawing me back.



crankcase said:


> It does, thanks! I guess the model I'm looking for would be the Double 24 and not a "Purist", as explained by some of the other members above. I did manage to find one for sale on Chrono24, but I don't know if it's a good idea to pay some individual >$1600 over the internet. I guess I have trust issues
> 
> I'm still very interested in finding other brands/models with similar functions and layouts, so if you have any ideas, please let me know. Thanks!!


----------



## crankcase

Daaammmmnnnn..... that would really have been something, wouldn't it? Anyway, I have bitten the bullet and bought one from KL, so I'm just settling into the ownership experience now. Hope it goes well! 



Katan said:


> crankcase - wish I saw this earlier. I was just in SIN for work in the week after SG50. I had my D24 09 with me, and I would have happily brought it by to see if it was what you want. From what I can tell, it meets the criteria. I can certainly understand the appeal. I have a Airman Base 22, which I really like, but for some reason the flexibility of the D24 keeps drawing me back.


----------



## greyfox422

Crankcase - I've had the Airman 22 Purist for a few months and love it. Mine is the 12 on top with no GMT hand. I set the bezel to a UTC position so I knew the time difference, which worked well for me. It takes some getting used to if you switch between 12 hour faces and a 24 hour face. Good luck in your search!


----------



## FBuser9

I know this thread is pretty old, but I got here while trying to confirm what I thought the difference was between the Glycine GMTs and the "Purists".

I have a D24 09, and a (SST) D24 06 and I would like another D24 09 (3886.196) with the orange inner hour intervals (while we're on that subject).

I also have an Airman 18 Blue degrade GMT that I'm rather disappointed in because firstly I didn't realize that it was essentially a 12hr watch with a GMT hand that goes round every 24hrs. I thought it was like my Vietnam era (1967) Airman that I grew up with that was apparently what we are all calling a "purist" model these days.

So somebody mentioned that Emre could tell us the model numbering clues that would help point out what to look for if you wanted a "Purist" Glycine rather than a GMT. I'd like to know that for sure. Saves time when looking on Ebay.

And if somebody on here wants to just sell me their no-longer loved D24 06 or 09 then just let me know.

Mike


----------



## Mouse_at_Large

This may be stating the obvious, but if you search Ebay for "Glycine Purist", you will get a healthy response. As a further check make sure the dial has 24 hours and it has only 3 hands.

Happy hunting.


----------



## mngdew

FBuser9 said:


> I know this thread is pretty old, but I got here while trying to confirm what I thought the difference was between the Glycine GMTs and the "Purists".
> 
> I have a D24 09, and a (SST) D24 06 and I would like another D24 09 (3886.196) with the orange inner hour intervals (while we're on that subject).
> 
> I also have an Airman 18 Blue degrade GMT that I'm rather disappointed in because firstly I didn't realize that it was essentially a 12hr watch with a GMT hand that goes round every 24hrs. I thought it was like my Vietnam era (1967) Airman that I grew up with that was apparently what we are all calling a "purist" model these days.
> 
> So somebody mentioned that Emre could tell us the model numbering clues that would help point out what to look for if you wanted a "Purist" Glycine rather than a GMT. I'd like to know that for sure. Saves time when looking on Ebay.
> 
> And if somebody on here wants to just sell me their no-longer loved D24 06 or 09 then just let me know.
> 
> Mike


You are making things too complicated for yourself.
It's as simple as counting the total number of hands. The GMT model has total of 4 hands while the Purist has total of 3 hands.
Another clue is, GMT has a red hand (full or tip) which indicates the GMT.


----------



## ned-ludd

mngdew said:


> It's as simple as counting the total number of hands. The GMT model has total of 4 hands while the Purist has total of 3 hands.
> Another clue is, GMT has a red hand (full or tip) which indicates the GMT.


The exception that proves the rule? This (admittedly rare) D 24 09 is a purist with four hands, one of which is all red, fixed opposite an orange tip.









I get five or more useful time zones out of mine. The trick is remembering which is which.


----------



## FBuser9

ned-ludd;

If you ever want to sell that lovely D24 please let me know. I'm looking for one just like that. 

Mike


----------



## Ftumch

Massdrop has a limited edition going.

https://www.massdrop.com/buy/glycine-airman-vintage-1953


----------



## galavanter

I just learned on another thread that the Base 22 GA has a jump hour "main" hand, which does not hack when jumping. As an otr trucker, this is my thing. Which Glycine models have this function please? I prefer smaller than 42mm.


----------



## tockandroll

dxfx said:


> BTW -- Glycine and some authorized service centers can convert a GMT to a purest for you
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Is that so? Where did you get this information from?


----------

